# Anyone get this 5x points promo, and did it work for you?



## oregon pioneer (Nov 16, 2020)

Did anyone else get this promo today:



It says in the text "register with one click" (yeah, sure).
I clicked on the linked image, and got a "404 not found."  
Tried the link in the text, same thing.
Hubby has not gotten a promo email at all.
Did anyone else get it, and did the link work for you?


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 16, 2020)

Mine arrived at 8:27 PM EST. I know I'll make use of the offer.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 16, 2020)

I received it and the link worked.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 16, 2020)

bratkinson said:


> Mine arrived at 8:27 PM EST. I know I'll make use of the offer.



What message did you see when you clicked the link?


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 16, 2020)

pennyk said:


> I received it and the link worked.



Thanks for replying. I read the fine print, and I guess I am just out of luck if the link doesn't work.


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 16, 2020)

oregon pioneer said:


> Did anyone else get this promo today:
> View attachment 19620
> 
> 
> ...


The link did not work when I tried it this morning. Got the same 404 message that you did.
However, this evening I received an email saying that the link had been fixed so I tried it again and it worked.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 16, 2020)

Well, whaddya know, I just received that email saying:
*Oops! The link to register for the 5X points offer is now working.*
-- and it worked from the new email!

Thanks Rasputin and Penny!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 16, 2020)

I got the email today ( 11/16) and it worked, I'm considering buying a Laptop, so it might be useful!!


----------



## DennisInGeorgia (Nov 17, 2020)

The agent at AGR said so many hit the link at once that it crashed the system. Would love to know how many that took


----------



## JayPea (Nov 17, 2020)

Got it too, and at a good time: I am in the market for a new video camera. And since I have won 3 times and tied once in our store football pool (throw in 5 bucks, pick Sunday's winners and the winner from the Monday Night game along with the total points, as a tiebreaker, and if you win, you get the entire pool), I have enough saved for a new one. Win enough for something like that and get all the participants ticked at me for winning so often. Doesn't get any better than that!!!!!


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 17, 2020)

We both got one. Wish they would provide a more detailed list of eligible retailers.

Amazon count? Sam's Club and Costco?

Everything at Wal-Mart including food?

I think they purposely make it vague so you buy at places (and spend money on their card as opposed to others) that don't qualify. "Sorry, that purchase didn't qualify. Too late to return it and reorder from a different place."


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 17, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> I think they purposely make it vague so you buy at places (and spend money on their card as opposed to others) that don't qualify. "Sorry, that purchase didn't qualify. Too late to return it and reorder from a different place."



Yes -- you never see the extra points till the promotion is over. And I don't have any large purchases scheduled. It's just going to be my regular stuff, which is plenty since I live in the middle of nowhere, and get many needs delivered by FedEx, UPS and USPS. 

I already have enough points for my next trip (even if it continues to cost the extra 10,000 points that seem to have been added this year). But I'm not scheduling anything right now, so any points will just be added to the piggy bank, perhaps making family visits two years in a row a possibility.


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hmmm...no such email here. Can't find the promo on the AGR website either.

UPDATE: Talked to AGR. The email is generated by BofA and it sounds like its limited (targeted?). I guess my wife and I who each have a World Card lose out this time!
I recall in past years they had a similar point bonus promos for holiday spending.


----------



## Barb Stout (Nov 18, 2020)

I have the no-service fee BoA Amtrak credit card and it's the first card that I have used for any kind of benefit. I have heard about cash-back credit cards and also those that give you discounts from certain vendors, but I have never used them and am fuzzy how it works. I somehow got the impression that if I used the Amtrak BoA credit card for cash back purposes for non-Amtrak items/services, that would in some way negate benefits/points for/from Amtrak. Can anyone shed light on my confusion?


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 18, 2020)

The Amtrak Guest Rewards (AGR) credit cards (fee or no fee) do not provide any "cash back". The benefit is earning AGR points which may be redeemed for future travel and some other things). The only thing close to "cash back" is the rebate for onboard food and beverage purchases (10% for the no-fee card/20% for the fee card) in the form of a statement credit. This is in addition to any points you may earn.








Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points


Guest Rewards Apply - Earn 20,000 Bonus Points




www.amtrak.com


----------



## Barb Stout (Nov 19, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> The Amtrak Guest Rewards (AGR) credit cards (fee or no fee) do not provide any "cash back". The benefit is earning AGR points which may be redeemed for future travel and some other things). The only thing close to "cash back" is the rebate for onboard food and beverage purchases (10% for the no-fee card/20% for the fee card) in the form of a statement credit. This is in addition to any points you may earn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought, but I keep getting these emails from BoA telling me 
*"Don’t let your cash back deals expire. You have cash back deals1 that are about to expire. We don’t want you to miss out, so be sure to use them soon."*

​​
I haven't tried to get any because I am suspicious. My only dealings with BoA is the Amtrak credit card.


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 19, 2020)

Barb Stout said:


> That's what I thought, but I keep getting these emails from BoA telling me
> *"Don’t let your cash back deals expire. You have cash back deals1 that are about to expire. We don’t want you to miss out, so be sure to use them soon."*
> 
> ​​
> I haven't tried to get any because I am suspicious. My only dealings with BoA is the Amtrak credit card.


Hmmmm. Interesting. Don't know!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 19, 2020)

Barb Stout said:


> That's what I thought, but I keep getting these emails from BoA telling me
> *"Don’t let your cash back deals expire. You have cash back deals1 that are about to expire. We don’t want you to miss out, so be sure to use them soon."*
> 
> ​​
> I haven't tried to get any because I am suspicious. My only dealings with BoA is the Amtrak credit card.


Sounds like Boiler Plate Spam sent out to all BOA Customers! Delete!!!


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 20, 2020)

Bob Dylan said:


> Sounds like Boiler Plate Spam sent out to all BOA Customers! Delete!!!


 I don't know if it's because I have other BofA accounts, but I have gotten BofA cash back deals on the Amtrak/BofA card as well as AGR points. It's not general cash back on all transactions but deals with particular merchants and you have to sign up for them to get them.


----------



## railiner (Nov 20, 2020)

When I travel Amtrak, I use my Citibank issued, Costco Visa credit card. It gives me 3% back (on any travel). And then with autopay, my checking account pays it off, and gives me reward points, which can be used to purchase gift cards to many places, although points obtained from checking account have a slightly lower value than any received from a credit card, directly.
And like every one, I still receive AGR points for the travel....


----------



## jebr (Nov 20, 2020)

There's no 5% cash back offer here, at least for a wide range of purchases. I still have the "Bank of America Offers" available, though those are very targeted to specific merchants - similar to American Express' targeted offerings (but with fewer offers.) I've probably used the Starbucks offer the most, simply because it's easy to top off my gift card at home and build up a balance.

As for general Amtrak spend - currently that goes on the BoA Amtrak card, though I'll probably be shifting that to the US Bank Cash+ card we have now. They have a 5% category available for Ground Transportation (max $2000 a quarter, and you have to select it as one of your two options from the twelve they have,) which includes Amtrak. The no-fee AGR card offers 2 points per dollar spent on Amtrak, and while best-case you can get around 2.9 cents per point from AGR, that assumes that I would pay the full fare in cash otherwise (not always true) and that I couldn't get a Saver fare on the trip (also not always true.) Having 5% in basically cold, hard cash (it's redeemable as a statement credit - and I'll often balance that out by transferring that amount that I would've spent paying off the card into a dedicated travel savings account) is more valuable to me than potentially getting 5.8% back with the two AGR points per dollar, but having it locked into Amtrak, potentially not getting that much value, and risking devaluation in the future.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 20, 2020)

I contacted BoA to see if a TV purchased at Sams Club would qualify (since Sam's would seem to be a "discount" store, is part of Walmart and I am purchasing electronics).

After 45 minutes, mostly waiting for someone and trying to get her to understand the issue (when I said she was being "evasive" she had to ask me what that meant!), I got a hold of a supervisor who said it would not qualify.

Since it doesn't even qualify for the Amtrak Shopping bonus:


> *Retailer Notice*
> This retailer is temporarily unavailable but we hope to have them back soon.



then the offer, in my mind is just a joint scam by Amtrak and BoA to sucker you into thinking you can get more points only to find out when it is too late that your purchases don't qualify for the offer and you should have used another card that gave you a better deal overall.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 20, 2020)

me_little_me said:


> I contacted BoA to see if a TV purchased at Sams Club would qualify (since Sam's would seem to be a "discount" store, is part of Walmart and I am purchasing electronics).
> 
> After 45 minutes, mostly waiting for someone and trying to get her to understand the issue (when I said she was being "evasive" she had to ask me what that meant!), I got a hold of a supervisor who said it would not qualify.
> 
> ...


The old Bait and Switch!!


----------



## Barb Stout (Nov 20, 2020)

John Bredin said:


> I don't know if it's because I have other BofA accounts, but I have gotten BofA cash back deals on the Amtrak/BofA card as well as AGR points. It's not general cash back on all transactions but deals with particular merchants and you have to sign up for them to get them.


Yes, I think it's like what you have seen. Have you noticed if you used the deals with particular merchants if you still also get the appropriate amount of Amtrak AGR points?


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 20, 2020)

Barb Stout said:


> Have you noticed if you used the deals with particular merchants if you still also get the appropriate amount of Amtrak AGR points?


I believe so, though I rarely check my monthly points against my monthly bill balance.


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 20, 2020)

Different offer...my wife and I each got this in the mail today.
Special interest rate on ALL purchases for nine months. We each have the World Card.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 20, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> Different offer...my wife and I each got this in the mail today.
> Special interest rate on ALL purchases for nine months. We each have the World Card.


Get the suckers to commit to paying it off a little by little:
Nail you if you miss a payment. LATE FEES
6% for nine months then 13% at a time when interest rates are at an all-time low
Get you to pay it off little by little so the items you buy are not worth as much as you're paying.
Of course, your old purchases still pay higher interest rates.

Best to pay a credit card in full every month so you save a bundle while the suckers are making the bank rich.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 20, 2020)

FrensicPic said:


> Different offer...my wife and I each got this in the mail today.
> Special interest rate on ALL purchases for nine months. We each have the World Card.
> View attachment 19636
> View attachment 19637


I got this one also!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 28, 2020)

I probably got this offer but since I'm in the process of burning off AGR Points on hotels/rent cars, these offer e-mails go right to Delete.


----------

